

FAQ: Compromised Commenting Accounts on GawkerMedia - meadhikari
http://www.lifehacker.com/5712785/faq-compromised-commenting-accounts-on-gawker-media

======
DupDetector
There is a comment on the more recent duplicate at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2000175>

